# Kratzen beim Crenova mc-05 Mikrofon



## SweetGaming (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

 

ich bin eben auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe gesehen, dass es hier viele Leute gibt, die Ahnung von Technik haben und mir eventuell bei meinem Problem helfen können. Ich nehme in meiner Freizeit Let's Plays auf und habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Mikrofon zugelegt. Das Crenova mc-05 (https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01G17X2I2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1). Mit einer neuen Soundkarte, der Xonar DGX von Asus habe ich es zumindest so hingekriegt, dass man mich gut versteht. Leider ist im Hintergrund ein konstantes Störgeräusch, welches sich schwer beschreiben lässt. Deshalb würde ich euch bitten, einmal kurz in dieses Video reinzuhören. Dies soll keine Eigenwerbung werden, sondern lediglich euch dabei helfen, zu verstehen, was ich mit diesen Störgeräuschen meine. Ich habe bereits probiert am Pegel rumzuspielen und meine Stimme seperat mit Audacity aufzunehmen und die Rauschverminderung einzusetzten, jedoch ist beides erfolglos und es hat immer dasselbe Ergebnis.

Ich hänge noch zwei Dateien an, die die derzeitigen Einstellungen des Aufnahmegerätes zeigen.

 

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen, bisher konnte ich nämlich weder auf YouTube, noch auf irgendwelchen anderen Foren Hilfe finden.

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SweetGaming

 

 

Das Video mit den Störgeräuschen findet ihr hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzsI1Pp90jk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juli 2017)

Du meinst das Geräusch, was so wie ein Mini-Propellor klingt?

 

Hmmm ... Was du mal probieren kannst ist, da in dem Fenster "Eigenschaften von Mikrofon" mal auf "Abhören" zu gehen und "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden". Das lässt dich hören, was dein Mikrofon aufnimmt. Am besten Kopfhörer aufsetzen, um Feedback Loops zu vermeiden.

 

Kommt das Störgeräusch da auch? Wenn nein, starte mal ein Spiel oder ähnliches. Irgendwas, womit "Last" im System erzeugt wird. Hörst du dann das Störgeräusch?

 

Wenn es nicht direkt vom Mikro kommt, könnten es elektromagnetische Interferenzen von deinem Computer sein. Also du hörst dann sozusagen deinen Computer.

 

Vielleicht hast du auch die Möglichkeit, das Mikro an einem anderen Computer zu testen. Laptop, Freund / Freundin.


----------



## Tikume (17. Juli 2017)

Hatte bei meinem Samson Meteor auch ein Brummen. Lag daran dass es im USB Hub steckte. Direkt am Rechner angestöpselt und alles war gut.


----------



## SweetGaming (17. Juli 2017)

Du meinst das Geräusch, was so wie ein Mini-Propellor klingt?

 

Hmmm ... Was du mal probieren kannst ist, da in dem Fenster "Eigenschaften von Mikrofon" mal auf "Abhören" zu gehen und "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden". Das lässt dich hören, was dein Mikrofon aufnimmt. Am besten Kopfhörer aufsetzen, um Feedback Loops zu vermeiden.

 

Kommt das Störgeräusch da auch? Wenn nein, starte mal ein Spiel oder ähnliches. Irgendwas, womit "Last" im System erzeugt wird. Hörst du dann das Störgeräusch?

 

Wenn es nicht direkt vom Mikro kommt, könnten es elektromagnetische Interferenzen von deinem Computer sein. Also du hörst dann sozusagen deinen Computer.

 

Vielleicht hast du auch die Möglichkeit, das Mikro an einem anderen Computer zu testen. Laptop, Freund / Freundin.

 

Ich werde das mit dem Abhören nachher direkt mal ausprobieren, vielen Dank. Die Möglichkeit, das Mikrofon anderweitig auszuprobieren, habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## SweetGaming (17. Juli 2017)

Hatte bei meinem Samson Meteor auch ein Brummen. Lag daran dass es im USB Hub steckte. Direkt am Rechner angestöpselt und alles war gut.

 

Das XLR Kabel ist direkt am Computer angeschlossen. Ich habe auch schon die anderen Slots ausprobiert, aber da habe ich dasselbe Problem.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2017)

Die DGX (habe ich auch) hat gern mal das Problem, wenn sie zu nahe an der Grafikkarte auf dem Mainboard steckt. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, steck sie mal weiter runter.


----------



## SweetGaming (17. Juli 2017)

Die DGX (habe ich auch) hat gern mal das Problem, wenn sie zu nahe an der Grafikkarte auf dem Mainboard steckt. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, steck sie mal weiter runter.

 

Leider habe ich bei meinem Computer nicht die Möglichkeit, die Soundcard weiter nach unten zu verfrachten.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2017)

Hach, immer diese armen Quetsch-Gehäuse und Miniboards


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juli 2017)

Hat dein Computer eine OnBoard Soundkarte? Wenn ja, mal das Mikro da anstecken.


----------



## SweetGaming (18. Juli 2017)

Hat dein Computer eine OnBoard Soundkarte? Wenn ja, mal das Mikro da anstecken.

 

Ja, aber auf der OnBoard funktionierte das Mikrofon überhaupt nicht. Deshalb hatte ich die DGX eingebaut.


----------



## SweetGaming (19. Juli 2017)

Also ich weiß nicht, was ich gemacht habe, aber das Mikrofon gibt die Geräusche jetzt lediglich am Anfang für 1-2 Minuten von sich. Danach ist es so gut wie weg.

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## ZAM (19. Juli 2017)

Klingt irgendwie nach einem Störfaktor, der sich "erst einpegelt" oder mittlerweile zumindest weiter weg ist.


----------

